
Oj – Optimized JSON in Ruby - peterohler
http://www.ohler.com/oj/index.html
======
anderscarling
I remember testing Oj a few years back and finding that yajl where still
faster for some cases, I believe it was very large arrays of thousands of
objects.

I did some impromptu benchmarking now, and couldn't find a case where Oj
performed worse than yajl. Impressive!

------
Cieplak
This is interesting:

[http://www.ohler.com/oj/doc/file.Security.html](http://www.ohler.com/oj/doc/file.Security.html)

~~~
viraptor
That's pretty much the same as in case of Yaml, isn't it?

~~~
jerf
If you are referring to the Ruby YAML vulnerability, the problem is that the
deserializer ends up calling methods on the deserialized object. This says it
doesn't, it merely warns you against doing it yourself, or at least doing it
carelessly.

------
didibus
Faster then msgpack in Ruby only I'm guessing.

------
theemathas
WTF is the "function programming approach"?

------
thesmallestcat
How does this have 71 upvotes in such a short time and two comments. It's a
Ruby C extension for JSON, nothing more. Something fishy here, especially
given that a link on the homepage is "Vote on Hacker News."

~~~
rubyn00bie
Because it's a known piece of software in the Ruby community, one that
actually kicks ass. His work isn't new, this is probably being voted up by
people who know of it... and what's really to comment on? I read the page,
upvoted because I like the gem, and moved on.

~~~
thesmallestcat
One hour after submission, it's in the top 10 in the past 24 hours. Come on.
I'm not doubting there are Rubyists here, but something is clearly up.

Submission of same project by OP (project author) yesterday got one vote:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178676)

~~~
rubyn00bie
Getting to the front page of hackernews is more about timing than content.
I've had submissions get no votes only to see the same article on the front
page a few hours or days later.

There's a lot of luck that goes into who is viewing and voting.

